# Suche Knieschoner für sehr muskulöse Oberschenkel



## recurveman (24. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche Knieschoner, die auch bei sehr muskulösen Oberschenkeln noch passen...

Als ich in Willingen im Bikepark war, gab es in dem Laden keinen einzigen Knieschoner, den ich oben schließen konnte ohne die Blutzufuhr im Bein abzuschnüren.

Meine Oberschenkel haben (unter anderem vom Sprinten auf der Straße und Bahn) einen Umfang von ca. 72 cm, alles Muskeln. Abnehmen ist also nicht...

Dass ich nur 1,75 m groß bin macht die Sache wahrscheinlich nicht einfacher da die XXL Schoner irgendwo kurz über dem Knöchel endeten. 

Habt ihr eine Idee für weite, eher kurze Knieschoner?

Gruß,

Thomas.


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2017)

72cm? Sollte das nicht eher eine Hüfte werden? Mir passen die Ion K-lite in XL bei 54cm schon kaum.  Ion kannste also streichen. 
Wie sieht denn die Wade aus? 
Ich habe bei normalen Protektoren das Problem,  dass es oben abschnürt und unten zu weit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recurveman (24. April 2017)

Ich glaube meine Frau hat weniger Bauchumfang als ich Oberschenkelumfang

Die Wade passt von den Proportionen halbwegs zu dem Oberschenkel, war allerdings bei den Knieschonern weniger das Problem soweit ich mich erinnere...
Gibt es eigentlich im Köln / Düsseldorfer Raum empfehlenswerte Shops die in dem Bereich Protektoren was da haben damit ich was probieren kann?
Die übrigen Protektoren werden auch nicht so einfach. Am Oberkörper brauche ich von der Weite auch XL bis XXL, von der Länge wär aber wahrscheinlich auch M passend. Oberkörper passt auch halbwegs zu den Oberschenkeln


----------



## Piebald (24. April 2017)

Der Herr Förstermann hat ähnliche Proportionen. 

Das könnte schwierig werden, da überhaupt etwas von der Stange zu finden.


----------



## psychorad!cal (24. April 2017)

Oberhalb des Knie sind es kaum 70cm,es sind ja Knieschoner und keine Oberschenkelschoner.
Würde mal die Race Face Ambush probieren in XXL.


----------



## S-H-A (24. April 2017)

Angeber


----------



## --- (24. April 2017)

Ich würde einfach auf beiden Seiten jeweils einen Brustpanzer ans Bein schnallen.


----------



## recurveman (25. April 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach auf beiden Seiten jeweils einen Brustpanzer ans Bein schnallen.


Der ist nicht schlecht

Könnt ihr mir den einen Laden im Rheinland / Bergischen Land / Ruhrgebiet empfehlen der möglichst viel zum Probieren da hat?
Ich habe keine Lust andauernd die Klamotten per Paketdienst durch Deutschland schicken zu müssen...

RaceFace ist notiert.


----------



## ilten (25. April 2017)

Bei solchen "abnormen" Maßen gibt es vielleicht einfach nichts von der Stange, was passt. Entweder tief in die Tasche greifen, oder anderes Hobby suchen. Ein Sanitätshaus mit eigenem Orthopädietechniker wäre meine erste Anlaufstelle. Wer knee braces auf Maß baut, sollte auch ein paar Knieschützer hinbekommen. Billig wird das nicht, aber was hast Du auch so dicke Schenkel


----------



## recurveman (25. April 2017)

Beim Kampfsport (Vollkontakt) war es nicht von Nachteil, vor meinen Lowkicks haben sich die Jungs immer sehr in Acht genommen. Dann war häufig viel Platz für Fäuste und Ellenbogen


----------



## ilten (25. April 2017)

Du könntest natürlich auch ein paar Knieschützer suchen bei denen die Hartschalen ganz gut passen, und dann bei einer guten Änderungsschneiderei für Dich passende Klettbänder annähen lassen.

PS: Ich habe auch dicke Oberschenkel, aber von Deinen Maßen bin ich weit weg. Ich fahre auch Race Face. Probier die in XL, und wenn die nicht auf dem Knöchel aufstehen, ab zum Schneider damit.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. April 2017)

Ich habe auch große Oberschenken und arge Problem Knieschoner zu finden, die mir nicht das Bein abquetschen.
Bin aber kein Sprinter, nur fett und nen Oger.
Jedenfalls....
Ich habe über die Zeit auch bestimmt nen Dutzend Knieschoner zurückschicken müssen (O´Neal, RaceFace, Ion, usw), weil in der Größten Größe immer noch massiv zu klein. (nicht nur ein bisschen)
Die größten die ich hatte waren die alten Kali Aaazis und die alten IXS Slope (die neueren Modelle sollen angeblich enger geschntitten sein).
Die gehen bei mir.


----------



## HaegarHH (28. April 2017)

Also ich habe auch recht kräftige Oberschenkel und noch mehr wohl Waden. Seit Januar kistenweise bestellt und wieder zurück geschickt 

Eine Erfahrung vor weg, ich habe mir ein paar mal gesagt, DIE merke ich mir, die passen gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn ich keine anderen finde, dann die … und ich bin 3x damit reingefallen  Z. B. die iXS Flow im Januar saßen sehr entspannt, gleiche Modell, gleiches Modelljahr, gleiche Farbe … aktuell deutlich zu eng  ist aber wohl bei fast jedem Hersteller so, dass es heftige Schwankungen gibt!

WO hast Du denn die 73cm gemessen? Wo Hersteller messen und wie die Angaben zur Wirklichkeit stehen sind Welten unterschiede, und wie Du auch schon anmerkst, gibt es Protektoren, die mir von der Weit passten, die dann aber einfach zu lang waren und auf Grund der Vorkrümmung dann deutlich zu sehr drückten.

Problem ist auch, dass auch der Protektor vor dem Knie sitzen muss und die eigentliche Kniebreite hat nicht sooo viel mit dem Schenkelumfang zu tun. Es gab div. Protektoren, die einfach deswegen nicht saßen, weil sie sich wie Salatschüssel vor Knie anfühlten. 


POC fand ich insgesamt recht weit, die POC Joint VDP Air Knee fühlten sich weiter an, als die Joint VDP 2.0, so viel weiter, dass sie bei mir in L passten, in XL sogar an der Wade ein wenig abstanden. Dazu kommt, dass sie einfach deutlich weniger lang sind, als die Joint VDP 2.0 und damit nochmal besser saßen, weil sie gar nicht er in die so dicken Bereichen vorstiessen. Wobei gerade mit den POCs musste ich schon so 20 Min. bei normalen Tätigkeiten im Haus warten, um sie vernünftig beurteilen zu können, davor war der Protektor out of the box häufig noch so kalt und hart, dass er sich nicht ansatzweise gut angefühlt hat.


Letztendlich sind es die dann geworden, auch wenn ich mir noch etwas mehr Schutz gewünscht hätte, aber davon passte gar nix.


----------



## recurveman (2. Mai 2017)

Meine Beine sind natürlich nicht am Knie so dick. Gemessen habe ich in halber Höhe der Oberschenkel.

Aber dadurch dass meine Beine so kurz sind setzten die Muskeln direkt oberhalb des Knies an, quasi in dem Bereich wo der Knieschoner nach oben abschließt.

In Willingen hatte ich 7 oder 8 Modelle durchprobiert, von denen hat keiner gepasst. Die Kniebreite war kein Problem sondern die Länge der obere Riemen…


----------



## ilten (4. Mai 2017)

Und nu? Den Beruf des Schneiders gibt es ja nicht erst seit gestern. Die können auch Riemen annähen.


----------



## Lalyle (12. Mai 2017)

Mir ging es ähnlich mit den Proportionen, kurze Beine, schnelles breitwerden der Oberschenkel (allerdings nicht nur schicke Muckis) aber die Knie sind nicht dick/breit. Aber halt weniger extrem als bei dir. Das einzig passende war bei mir IXS Evo. Ansonsten hätte ich ebenfalls ändern lassen.


----------



## Sherwoodski (21. Juli 2017)

Servus,
hab jetzt nicht die extremsten Proportionen was die Körperlänge angeht, jedoch hab ich auch das Oberschenkelproblem. Etwas oberhalb des Knies (10cm sagt der Hersteller wäre die Messstelle) sinds bei mir etwa 55cm. Nach einem IXS-Versuch habe ich mich dank der Tipps hier zu den RaceFace Ambush entschlossen. Auch einer der wenigen, der überhaupt die Größe XXL führt. Laut RadeFace ist XXL überm Knie 51cm und unterm Knie 43cm.

Bei mir passt unterm Knie alles ganz gut, da keine Mörder-Unterschenkel. Obenrum isses dann doch recht spack und zwackte gerade am Anfang noch. Nach einigen Testfahrten in der Stadt werde ich sie wohl behalten. Alles maximal weit geklettet funktioniert ganz gut, ggf. weiten die sich ja noch mehr. Aber wirklich restlos überzeugend finde ich die Weite dann doch nicht. Auf Grund der Bauart könnte man ggf den oberen Klett einfach verlängern... Da muss Mutti als gelernte Schneiderin wohl ran ;-)

Finde es ansonsten echt krass, wie wenig da angeboten wird... Mit muskulösen Oberschenkeln gibts eigentlich fast nix im Angebot, noch nicht mal sündhaft teure Custom-Geschichten (oder gibts da was?)... RaceFace könnte ja bspw ohne Probleme eine "Verlängerung" anbieten. Seis drum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recurveman (21. Juli 2017)

Ich lasse mir auch die Race Face umarbeiten.
Allerdings die XL, da die XXL noch länger sind (enden in der Mitte der Wade) und trotzdem viel zu eng sind.
10 cm über dem Knie habe ich auch schon deutlich über 60 cm...


----------



## Ahija (21. Juli 2017)

Ich hab mir nun mit 54cm Oberschenkel und 43cm Wade die 661 Evo D30 Knieschoner zugelegt, in XL.
Wade ist sehr angenehm, den Klettverschluss am Oberschenkel bräuchte ich ehrlich gesagt aber nicht.
Es schnürt nicht ab oder schneidet unangenehm ein, ausführlicher Test steht aber am Wochenende noch bevor. Bisher nur "trockenficken" in der Umkleide


----------



## Sherwoodski (21. Juli 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nun mit 54cm Oberschenkel und 43cm Wade die 661 Evo D30 Knieschoner zugelegt, in XL.
> Wade ist sehr angenehm, den Klettverschluss am Oberschenkel bräuchte ich ehrlich gesagt aber nicht.
> Es schnürt nicht ab oder schneidet unangenehm ein, ausführlicher Test steht aber am Wochenende noch bevor. Bisher nur *"trockenficken"* in der Umkleide


----------



## Pfalzgott (31. August 2018)

recurveman schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir auch die Race Face umarbeiten.
> Allerdings die XL, da die XXL noch länger sind (enden in der Mitte der Wade) und trotzdem viel zu eng sind.
> 10 cm über dem Knie habe ich auch schon deutlich über 60 cm...



Hattest Du Erfolg mit der Umnähaktion?


----------



## recurveman (1. September 2018)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Hattest Du Erfolg mit der Umnähaktion?



Ich kann die Knieschoner jetzt anlegen ohne das sie irgendwas abklemmen.
Im Bikepark solange ich nicht treten muss geht es. Aber auf einer Enduro Tour würde ich sie nicht tragen. Der Sitz ist einfach nicht so wie er sein sollte, in der Kniekehle stören sie einfach beim treten...

Ich fahre halt Enduro ohne Knieschoner, immerhin komme Ich schon 28 Jahre Radsport ohne aus.
Im Bikepark kann ich etwas anziehen, nachdem ich da auch schon ohne gefahren bin ist es immerhin ein Fortschritt...


----------



## Pfalzgott (5. September 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nun mit 54cm Oberschenkel und 43cm Wade die 661 Evo D30 Knieschoner zugelegt, in XL.
> Wade ist sehr angenehm, den Klettverschluss am Oberschenkel bräuchte ich ehrlich gesagt aber nicht.
> Es schnürt nicht ab oder schneidet unangenehm ein, ausführlicher Test steht aber am Wochenende noch bevor. Bisher nur "trockenficken" in der Umkleide



Wie lief dein "ausführlicher Test" der 661 Evo? Probleme am Oberschenkel gehabt?


----------



## Ahija (5. September 2018)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Wie lief dein "ausführlicher Test" der 661 Evo? Probleme am Oberschenkel gehabt?



Würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen. Auch nach einem Jahr, mit mehrmals wöchentlichem Einsatz und einigen vielen Einschlägen, bin ich nach wie vor top zufrieden!
Die Klettverschlüsse sehen aus wie am ersten Tag, der Gummi ist noch nicht ausgeleiert oder wirft die bekannten Wellen, die Gummizüge so an sich haben, wenn sie ausgenudelt sind. Abbrieb ist ebenfalls noch keiner zu sehen.
Gefahren bin ich die Schoner auch im Winter durch - getragen unter einer Endura Hose. Passt super, tut nicht weh, verrutscht nicht..


----------

